# Plague Doctor Mask Tutorial



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

I just wrote up a quick tutorial for our Plague Doctor mask on the Vex FX blog. 
http://www.vexfx.com/blog/2012/02/plague-doctor-mask-tutorial/

The tutorial covers the basic steps involved in creating this type of mask. While this tutorial is specific to the Plague Doctor Mask, these techniques can be applied to creating other styles of masks, costume pieces, and props.

Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks so much! I've always been interested in plague doctor masks and this is a MUCH cheaper way to go about getting one.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

wow! thanks for this!!! so needed it


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

My pleasure! Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Ahhh yeeeessss! Very nice indeed! Thanks for the write-up


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, clean, well written blog.

I see your newly launched website as well, it looks great!
I'll bookmark 4 sure.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Very cool Chris. Thanks for the link to the tutorial. That head piece looks wicked.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Ooooh! Thank you for sharing this, i've been really interested in making one of these for the past few years.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Let me know if you have any questions that the tutorial did not answer. For future projects I hope to release video tutorials, which should show each step in a bit more detail.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

Watch at 6:16 zack is wearing thius mask as they go to the island. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgr6svV_yNI


----------

